# Yahoo! Mail goes to 100MB free!



## dvsDave (Jun 15, 2004)

On the eve of the 15th,
when all thru the house,
not a creature was stirring,
not even an intelligent fixture,
The web servers were all snug in their racks,
with visions of upgrades soon to be stacked,
when one little webmaster crept down the stairs,
to check his email so he could relax,
When what to his wondering eyes should appear,
but a hundred free megs of storage from Yahoo,
Ten megs of attachments, there was nothing to fear,
for Yahoo had upgraded everyones account,
in hopes of trumping Gmail, soonest announced,
Smiling and sated, the webmaster turned,
and with a contented sigh, went off into the night,
for the days of weeding out precious emails to simply have space,
was gone forever, thanks to Google and Yahoo's latest fight.

PS: credits to the author of The Night before Christmas, and please forgive any lapses of the rhymn scheme :?


----------



## Mayhem (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh Dave - you are seriously wasting your talents!


----------



## r0cko815 (Jun 15, 2004)

Dave, i think u should go into poetry  . the 100 free megs is very nice, maybe i should start using my yahoo account..hmm...


----------



## zac850 (Jun 16, 2004)

Yea, my yahoo account is my span account. When ever anyone wants to know my email to sell it, I give them my yahoo acound email, so they spam that one. Every month or so I go and trash everything in it. If I get a gmail account, it will be for the same reason


----------



## techismylife (Aug 31, 2004)

well it looks like gmail is going to win for now though, with 1000 megs of sorage space! how am i ever going to fill all that???


----------



## dvsDave (Sep 3, 2004)

My only question is when is it going to go from beta to final? I already got an account ($1 on eBay  and one was donated for CB purposes)


----------

